# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Επισκευη κασετοφωνου.

## epistimon

Παιδια ξερετε κανεναν στην ΑΘηνα ή στα Χανια που να επισκευαζει κασετοφωνα?
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχουν σπασει 2 δοντια απο κατι γραναζια του κασετοφωνου και πραγματικα δεν βρισκω ακρη να το επισκευασω. Ειναι απο ενα ραδιοκασετοφωνο αυτοκινητου.

----------


## Thanos10

Τι μαρκα ειναι?

----------


## epistimon

sony. θες μοντελο ακριβως? Θα πρεπει να το δω.

----------


## Thanos10

Για τα κασετοφωνα ειναι λιγο δυσκολα τα ανταλλακτικα δεν υπαρχει καποιος αντιπροσωπος που επισκευαζει sony στα Χανια?

----------


## epistimon

Αυτο δεν βρισκω, εχετε καποιον υποψιν?

----------


## antonis-drift

Μονο σε κανενα μαγαζι στην Μαρνης μπρει να βρεις αλλα και παλι με δισκολια.
βεβαια τα γραναζια μπορεις να τα βρεις αν ψαξεις στο φανο ή σε αλλα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Στο Ηράκλειο έχει αντιπροσωπία σέρβις η Σόνυ.

----------

